# Any Experince with boating???



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I had an 18 foot SeaRay BowRider for a few years. Had to give it up after all my back operations. It had a 175hp V6 Chevy Inboard/Outboard and could hit 40mph. It was fast as hell 

I loved the thing, but after all the slip fee's, maintenance fee's, and winterization costs, there is a famous quote that has never rung truer...

"The two best days of a guys life is the day he buys his boat, and the day he SELL's his boat"


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Maybe some sort of ramp?


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I think the main thing is to be careful of a paw getting between the dock and the boat. I can tell you from experience it hurts like hell...


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Oh, and they do have life vests just for doggies!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I take my boys boating all the time in my 17' Spectrum with a 90hp outboard. They have no problems getting in even without a dock. They can just jump right over the bow and onto the front raised fishing platform. You maybe need to construct/or buy and step for inside/outside of your boat to make it easier on your back.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Anyone sail with their goldens? We have a 22 foot Precision sailboat and are thinking about introducing Toby to the joys of sailing the lake. We have the doggie life vest, but fear Toby will jump out after the ducks and then we'd have a hard time getting him back up the ladder.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Dallas Gold said:


> Anyone sail with their goldens? We have a 22 foot Precision sailboat and are thinking about introducing Toby to the joys of sailing the lake. We have the doggie life vest, but fear Toby will jump out after the ducks and then we'd have a hard time getting him back up the ladder.


I'd suggest keeping a 4 foot lead close at hand. You can wrap it through the loop around your waist and give him a gentle tug if he locks onto the birds.
He may be too concerned about he movement of the boat to think about the birds the first few times, though.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Abby and Finn never hesitate to get on anyones boat. We have a 21 foot Crownline I/O and they jump right in from the dock (although Finn missed a couple of weeks ago, but was quickly retrieved). You've got to make sure and cut the engine first thing if your dog ever jumps off, I don't think I have to explain why.

Have fun and safe boating!


----------



## jakeyboy21 (Mar 5, 2010)

Janb.We have owed a 24'ft Sea Ray Sundancer for 18 years and have taught three different goldens how to board. If your boat is not a bow rider then a ramp from the dock to the swim platform is your best bet. Depends on how your boat boat is moored. Use a leash at first until they get the concept of the narrow ramp. Try Cabela's or Overton's for some nice ones or you can make one. I know I would have no chance of getting my 85lb. Jake on board without a ramp.


----------



## janb (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanks for your input. I went to petsmart and bought a ramp. We really haven't taken possesion of the boat yet. Purchased it last Sept. and had to have it put into storage. Talk about having to wait for a new toy!!! We don't know what docking will be like, but just to be on the safe side we deceided to get the ramp. We tried it out having Sandy get up into the back of our suv and she did great. Even if it doesn't work out for the boat she may need it later in life to get in and out of the car!! Now, bring on 6/22 our first day for the boat!! Thanks again.:smooch:


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

My three go out on the pontoon with us all the time. Even though Jasmine and Danny will swim after the geese from the shore, they have no desire to jump off from the boat to go after them. Of course, they have no desire to be dock diving dogs, either! LOL


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Here's one website that has boat ramps for dogs-there are many more that came up when I did a Google Search for them.

http://www.pawsaboard.com/


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Since there is a bunch of different boats here, I will ask this question- anyone try getting their golden in a canoe or 2 person kayak- we were really tempted to try it with Tucker last week, but we did not have a life vest for him...


----------



## The Trio (Apr 24, 2010)

I would make sure you have a vest. I've tried all kinds of boats (22 footer, canoe, kayak, row boat, and a boat towing a skier) with goldens and they always end up in the water swimming beside the boat. They just can't help themselves. I don't know what kind of water you are trying to go down, but it is better safe than sorry. When we were skiing we had to put our dog's leashes on because they didn't understand why we were leaving that person and they kept trying to "rescue" the skier. Seeing your 12 year old leap into the water and then have trouble getting them up 4 feet into the air and back into the boat was a pain after 5 tries she got tired and was having trouble swimming. If it wasn't for the life vest she would have been in trouble.


----------

